# Bivvy+tarp in Scotland



## robjh (17 Jul 2016)

I'm thinking of a few days cycling + camping in the Highlands in the next few weeks, and normally take just a bivvy bag rather than a tent for sleeping.
But in Scotland I'm thinking midges: is a bivvy+tarp combination reasonable in the Scottish Highlands in August, or would a tent offer a lot more protection? My bivvy bag has a mesh inside cover at the head end but space is pretty limited once I'm zipped in there and would preclude eg. food preparation, or much else.


----------



## Catweasel (17 Jul 2016)

I've camped a lot in the highlands but never used a bivvy - always a tent - and liberal amounts of skin so soft, a sacrificial victim and a willingness to always have extra protein in my diet. I'd never use a bivvy. A cheap but reasonable tent's gonna set you back what? 50 quid and weigh 2.5kg? maybe 3?


----------



## DRHysted (17 Jul 2016)

The midges in Scotland are a super breed that keep me out between June & September. I certainly wouldn't travel without better cover. 
Of course there are some people who are not effected by the midges, if you're one of them then go for it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jul 2016)

Autan is what I take to Indonesia and it works brilliantly. It reassuringly stings and will hopefully keep the midges away in Argylshire at the end of this month.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jul 2016)

Is Jungle Formula any good against them? I used it with some success decades ago but they've probably had to downgrade it's evil properties in order to comply with blah, blah, blah. I was impressed that it was actually quite good at dissolving the surface of my plastic-bodied camera, which still has my fingerprint engraved on it


----------



## robing (17 Jul 2016)

Smidge.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2016)

It will depend: Sometimes you will get eaten and sometimes you won't. Unfortunately morning and evening is normally the worst.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jul 2016)

the diethyl tolumide (DEET) stuff does work - in that the midge cloud stay in a cloud maybe 3 inches from your face but don't actually land or bite. Fairly unpleasant all the same but much less bad than the blighters covering you. 

It does indeed dissolve many kinds of plastic - for instance if a pot of it leaks in the hot sun on your dashboard it can dissolve a hole in the dashboard, into the glove box, and out the bottom of the glove box onto the carpet beneath. 

To the OP - a tarp rather than a tent in the highlands in August - you would be nuts to even consider this.

I recall a horrific attack, in the west of Ireland rather than Scotland as it happens although West-of Ireland not found too bad previously - the density of biting insects was on on a par to hairs on your arms. Was wearing shorts and had to go up one arm with the other hand scraping a dark ring of squashed insects, then the other arm, each leg, by which time a few hundred were settled and biting the first arm again. Horrible, horrible, horrible !

I've had them biting me in the rain i Knoydart - only annoying level rather than the full horror, but half hour outside to cook my tea was enough, and skulked back into the tent pdq after. Even at the low levels of them in the Lakes last week we were driven into the tent most evenings when we'd rather have sat outside. A full on Highlands attack without a tent to hide in doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## robjh (17 Jul 2016)

Hmm, some of these descriptions of the midge terror are making me think I should reconsider my destination this summer, and leave Scotland for a warm May or June another year.


----------



## rualexander (17 Jul 2016)

A tarp will provide absolutely zero protection from midgies.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> Hmm, some of these descriptions of the midge terror are making me think I should reconsider my destination this summer, and leave Scotland for a warm May or June another year.



Although I do avoid midge high season pretty much entirely, it does depend on what you'll be doing activity wise I guess. CYycle-Camping but eating in pub, maybe exposure is limited during midge hours (just maybe): similarly hillwalking. Sitting out in boggy areas in the evening - not so appealing


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

Well I'm taking a Tarp to the Outer Hebrides where I understand they're not so bad. This may be due to the incessant wind .....
Must remember some jungle juice or similar.
Hostels are my back-up.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well I'm taking a Tarp to the Outer Hebrides where I understand they're not so bad. This may be due to the incessant wind .....
> Must remember some jungle juice or similar.
> Hostels are my back-up.



Skye (inner hebridies) is said to be very bad indeed in Summer. I doubt if Harris-Lewis is going to be much better, though I don't know that for a fact


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Skye (inner hebridies) is said to be very bad indeed in Summer. I doubt if Harris-Lewis is going to be much better, though I don't know that for a fact


My local contact assures me so ....


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2016)

Just avoid Scotland?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2016)

As said take a tent. Very often wind vanishes around 7.00 PM. Midge feeding time! A tent does provide protection. Skye is unspeakable. Utter Hebs. do have midges so a tent imo is essential.


----------



## srw (18 Jul 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Just avoid Scotland?


Just avoid camping....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Just avoid camping....


I've just been awarded Accor Group Platinum status .... camping is a form of escape from'life' ...


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Just avoid camping....



camping's great ! Albeit not quite so great if raining continuously or midge-infested - or even both at once, but even then you can work around things


----------



## robjh (18 Jul 2016)

The sheer misery of midge-time is coming back to me, 20 years after I last visited Scotland in the summer. I remember the relief I felt if a wind blew up or it started drizzling. Maybe I shouldn't have started this thread


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2016)

Profpointy said:


> It does indeed dissolve many kinds of plastic - for instance if a pot of it leaks in the hot sun on your dashboard it can dissolve a hole in the dashboard, into the glove box, and out the bottom of the glove box onto the carpet beneath. .



Splendid! It's like the bodily fluid of The Alien in the first movie.


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jul 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Splendid! It's like the bodily fluid of The Alien in the first movie.



It really was like that too


----------



## velovoice (18 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> Hmm, some of these descriptions of the midge terror are making me think I should reconsider my destination this summer, and leave Scotland for a warm May or June another year.


I'll just add, going early won't help if the winter has been mild.


----------



## Andy_R (18 Jul 2016)

This map might be useful


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Jul 2016)

So I'm due to start the new route 78 soon and all this talk of midgies is making me itch and scared of Scotland. 

I'm going to be using Autan, midgie hat net and a sewn in mosquito net on my hammock. Will this manage them to tolerable levels?


----------



## Andy_R (18 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> So I'm due to start the new route 78 soon and all this talk of midgies is making me itch and scared of Scotland.
> 
> I'm going to be using Autan, midgie hat net and a sewn in mosquito net on my hammock. Will this manage them to tolerable levels?


I don't know about Autan - never used it so can't say, but I can highly recommend Jungle Formula 50%. I'm allergic to midge bites so end up covered in itching welts if I don't make sure I'm covered head to toe in the stuff. Yes, it will melt certain plastics (I totally destroyed the Ergon grips on my bike with the stuff), but at least I won't end up looking like an extra from "The Thing". A couple of years ago I had a bike ride around Kielder with a freind who "never gets bitten by midges". The wee beggars hovered about 3 inches from me, but used my pal as a buffet. He ended up in hospital a few days later on an antibiotic drip after scratching so much he ended up with a pretty serious infection. Oh how we laugh about it now.....


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2016)

Andy_R said:


> This map might be useful


 Brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jul 2016)

If you don't already, add Marmite to your diet for a couple of weeks before you go, and keep eating it while you're up there.

Apparently little flying things can't stand the stuff and won't bite you as a result...well, it works for me!


----------



## robjh (18 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> If you don't already, add Marmite to your diet for a couple of weeks before you go, and keep eating it while you're up there.
> 
> Apparently little flying things can't stand the stuff and won't bite you as a result...well, it works for me!


We tried that and still got eaten alive by the midges. On reflection, I think the midges were the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2016)

I'm sure there must be a specialist website for people who like lying around in sweaty sleeping bags, eating Marmite and being tortured by tiny unpleasant insects. Takes all sorts.


----------



## Brains (19 Jul 2016)

I've not forgotten back in the late 1980's camping in an empty site on the windy side of Skye.
Suddenly over the period of 20 minutes the site went from empty to full Glastonbury levels, people unpacking cars with half cooked meals and putting up tents with the sleeping bags already on the inside.

Apparently the other campsite on the windless side of the island had received a full carpet bombing by the midges, which had resulted in every tent needing to be cleared out of the site within a ten minute period and the entire site moving across the island.

With only a tarp you would not have stood a hope.


----------



## rualexander (19 Jul 2016)

Andy_R said:


> This map might be useful


Complete fiction.
I was outside for about five minutes this evening in west central Scotland (supposedly midgie free according to that map) and got at least three bites.
Plenty midgies in the central Scottish Borders over the weekend too.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Jul 2016)

Andy_R said:


> This map might be useful


Quoting from the link "The Scottish Midge Forecast is created using data collected from biting midge traps and mini-weather stations across Scotland. This is extended nationally using weather forecast data. During midge season around 100 voluntary midge-watchers add their own local midge information each week."
@Yellow Saddle there is a gap for you as a voluntary midge-watcher as the Kintyre peninsula appears to be a midge forecast desert.


rualexander said:


> in west central Scotland (supposedly midgie free according to that map) and got at least three bites.


Three bites only = midge-free, in the scheme of things.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (19 Jul 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Quoting from the link "The Scottish Midge Forecast is created using data collected from biting midge traps and mini-weather stations across Scotland. This is extended nationally using weather forecast data. During midge season around 100 voluntary midge-watchers add their own local midge information each week."
> @Yellow Saddle there is a gap for you as a voluntary midge-watcher as the Kintyre peninsula appears to be a midge forecast desert.
> 
> Three bites only = midge-free, in the scheme of things.



Hmmph! Forecasting midges in Scotland is as simple as forecasting weather in Scotland.

*Weather*: It rains three times per day (admittedly the individual periods of rain vary between 3 hours and 8 hours).
*Midges:* You will be attacked between 8 May and 1 October. How much you get attacked simply depends on how delicious you are.

What's there to forecast? But I'll apply anyway. Passive income and all that.

Having said that, I've just returned from a 10-day bicycle trip around the islands and only got attacked in Lochranza on Arran. The rest of the time it was so windy and rainy the midges couldn't take off.


----------



## Andy_R (19 Jul 2016)

contains sweary word!


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2016)

At least you can be thankful they don't give you malaria, not like here.


----------



## GilesM (21 Jul 2016)

Take a tent, if the wee blood sucking nasties appear in a big group, life in a tarp will be hell. We're off camping this weekend, close to Lochearnhead, I know there will be water and trees, I hope the wind is blowing, or that a few of the group have taken up smoking a pipe.


----------



## snorri (21 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> My local contact assures me so ....


'local contact? Not a friend then with any particular concern for your welfare or comfort?

I would seriously question his/her motives, Harris and Lewis is classic midgie territory, with much standing water.
A calm evening in rural Lewis and Harris could be sheer misery. You could be lucky, but it would be unwise to go unprepared.


----------



## GilesM (21 Jul 2016)

snorri said:


> 'local contact? Not a friend then with any particular concern for your welfare or comfort?
> 
> I would seriously question his/her motives, Harris and Lewis is classic midgie territory, with much standing water.
> *A calm evening in rural Lewis and Harris *could be sheer misery. You could be lucky, but it would be unwise to go unprepared.



When was the last time anybody saw one of those?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2016)

snorri said:


> 'local contact? Not a friend then with any particular concern for your welfare or comfort?
> 
> I would seriously question his/her motives, Harris and Lewis is classic midgie territory, with much standing water.
> A calm evening in rural Lewis and Harris could be sheer misery. You could be lucky, but it would be unwise to go unprepared.


Am prepared!


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jul 2016)

GilesM said:


> Take a tent, if the wee blood sucking nasties appear in a big group, life in a tarp will be hell. We're off camping this weekend, close to Lochearnhead, I know there will be water and trees, I hope the wind is blowing, or that a few of the group have taken up smoking a pipe.


You're all doomed....doomed I tell you......


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jul 2016)

Cycleops said:


> At least you can be thankful they don't give you malaria, not like here.


No..but you can end up in hospital with a skin infection that requires IV antibiotics....


----------



## Old Steve (22 Jul 2016)

I have toured the highlands dozens of time on a motorcycle Whilst camping wild... I would definitely say a tent... I have seen a few really bad midge days especially around Glen Coe... Have a look on the midge forecast..
I must say I have been using skin so soft and then when it became more difficult to get I used Jungle formula and I always burn Mosi coils outside my tent... Oh yeah I have only been once between May and August ( once bitten twice shy )for obvious reasons..


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I'm sure there must be a specialist website for people who like lying around in sweaty sleeping bags, eating Marmite and being tortured by tiny unpleasant insects. Takes all sorts.


Now there's an opportunity ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jul 2016)

Day 1. Uig to Tarbert then pedal onwards to Ravenspoint on Lewis. Now in hostel.
Rain. Windy. Midge count 0


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Day 1. Uig to Tarbert then pedal onwards to Ravenspoint on Lewis. Now in hostel.
> Rain. Windy. Midge count 0


What's it like up there? I'll be in Tarbert next Saturday. I've chosen that route to the 78 as some locals have told me the Ardrossan ferry is unreliable.

Edit: there's either 2 Tarberts or you cycling over 220 miles a day. I'll be in the Argyle one, so ignore my Q.


----------



## snorri (24 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> What's it like up there? I'll be in Tarbert next Saturday.
> Edit: there's either 2 Tarberts or you cycling over 220 miles a day. I'll be in the Argyle one, so ignore my Q.


When there is possibility of confusion the two places are referred to as 'Tarbert Loch Fyne' or 'Tarbert Harris'.
Don't mention Tarbet or Tarbat at this stage!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2016)

Day 2. Short version: left Ravenspoint 1045 for ride to Butt of Lewis. It's Sabbath. Nothing's open. I have water. Pasta mug spiral things with cheese, cuppa soup, an emergency dry meal, tin beans, tin corned beef, orange.
Slight tailwind at start. Undulating, dry but cool. Making 10mph Max. Stopped at Callanish standing stones, did tourist thing, ate pasta spirals and orange. Slight midge action.

Set off for Butt. Wind turning to about 2 o'clock, long straight undulating roads, very tiring. Slow progress. Getting Hungry.
Make port of Niss at around 8pm, nothing open, take stroll around coast to ancient fort, walk up to road and cycle to Butt of Lewis. Just spitting. Photos then back up road. There is a walled wind shelter (I guess originally for sheep?). Lush soft grass. Pitch tarp cook beans eat corned beef. Bed down. Very rainy night .....

To be continued.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Day 2. Short version: left Ravenspoint 1045 for ride to Butt of Lewis. It's Sabbath. Nothing's open. I have water. Pasta mug spiral things with cheese, cuppa soup, an emergency dry meal, tin beans, tin corned beef, orange.
> Slight tailwind at start. Undulating, dry but cool. Making 10mph Max. Stopped at Callanish standing stones, did tourist thing, ate pasta spirals and orange. Slight midge action.
> 
> Set off for Butt. Wind turning to about 2 o'clock, long straight undulating roads, very tiring. Slow progress. Getting Hungry.
> ...


Excellent post. I've been procrastinating as to whether or not to risk leaving my cooking stuff at home and rely on shops/pubs/cafes etc etc. I shall now be taking it.


----------



## snorri (25 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Excellent post. I've been procrastinating as to whether or not to risk leaving my cooking stuff at home and rely on shops/pubs/cafes etc etc. I shall now be taking it.


With all the posts on midgie warnings poor FF was left to head for the islands without a Sabbath warning, CC fail.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2016)

snorri said:


> With all the posts on midgie warnings poor FF was left to head for the islands without a Sabbath warning, CC fail.


He'll survive, he's got the body fat.


----------



## snorri (25 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> He'll survive, he's got the body fat.


I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> He'll survive, he's got the body fat.


I needed it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Excellent post. I've been procrastinating as to whether or not to risk leaving my cooking stuff at home and rely on shops/pubs/cafes etc etc. I shall now be taking it.


I've pared this down to a pocket stove with Esbit tabs, 650ml Alpkit Ti mug and tifoon. All fits into 1 pocket of the Carradice Camper longflap with matches, flint, scourer inside. Pocket stove also works with Trangia spirit burner.


----------



## GilesM (26 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Day 2. Short version: left Ravenspoint 1045 for ride to Butt of Lewis. It's Sabbath. Nothing's open. I have water. Pasta mug spiral things with cheese, cuppa soup, an emergency dry meal, tin beans, tin corned beef, orange.
> Slight tailwind at start. Undulating, dry but cool. Making 10mph Max. Stopped at Callanish standing stones, did tourist thing, ate pasta spirals and orange. Slight midge action.
> 
> Set off for Butt. Wind turning to about 2 o'clock, long straight undulating roads, very tiring. Slow progress. Getting Hungry.
> ...



Enjoy the wind, even a head wind, it's definitely better than the midges, just back from three very still evenings and mornings in Lochearnhead, the wee nasties were out in force.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2016)

Luxury bivvy last night. FF heads on his way to Harris after a night with Wickerman.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2016)

Blimey, he's not even riding a proper bike!


----------



## robjh (27 Jul 2016)

FF's quiet at the moment. Have the midges finally got him?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Blimey, he's not even riding a proper bike!


Nor proper cycle shorts, shirt, jacket, shoes or helmet.
Not even using s propper map or GPS. Old school me!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> FF's quiet at the moment. Have the midges finally got him?


Not yet Rob .... They're afeard of me! Am at Rhenigidale hostel where the signal is patchy at best ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> Luxury bivvy last night. FF heads on his way to Harris after a night with Wickerman.



Big thanks to @wicker man and lovely family for a warm welcome. Comfortble bed, good company and great food all at reasonable rates!
Long slog into the headwind. Ate at the cafe and stocked up on food at Luirbost. Big long hill just on Harris was ok, but the road to the hostel had me pushing on the near 25% sections .... I was pushing so hard the front wheel was starting to lose contact with the road!

Hostel is great as are the residents. Tomorrow will ride some of the gold road towards Leverburg and possibly the 1830 ferry try Bernaray. Alternatively the hostel you recommended in Leverbugh if they have space.

Cheers FF


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2016)

Well what a day yesterday was! 





Did bugger all, slept a lot, chatted to a lot of interesting people at the hostel, cooked a fab left-overs Fritatta from eggs, courgette, onion, sweet potato, chilli flakes ... 





The gourmet sensation of the hostel! Good times chewing the fat afterwards with a good local ale. 
3 young ladies and 1 chap also arrived after a fair hike. Took it in shifts to cook. Got a good fire going in the lounge to dry socks boots and other kit giving a distinctly cheesy note to the air ...





Packed kit for next day .....

Young French couple turned up sodden on a very nice Thorn Tandem to join the fun. Late arrivals .... A couple of Austrians.


----------



## iandg (28 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well what a day yesterday was!
> View attachment 136699
> 
> 
> ...




Two tough climbs at the end of a long day into the wind (on a Brompton) 

(I rode out to Ravenspoint in the afternoon and got an idea of how strong the wind was)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> Two tough climbs at the end of a long day into the wind (on a Brompton)
> 
> (I rode out to Ravenspoint in the afternoon and got an idea of how strong the wind was)


Yeah .... But clearly you're crazy! Good tailwind home I guess :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2016)

So, today ....
Left the hostel at 10.30 in reasonable weather to roll down to Leverbugh. This was soon to change once I'd pushed up the hill away from the hostel. The wind picked-up and the rain did pour ... Mostly into my head direction backed-up with a 15mph wind.

The 2 big lumps before Tarbert were a hard wet grind. Probably the hardest 12 miles I've ever cycled.
When I arrived at The first fruits cafe In Tarbert (highly recommended) I was cold and drenched, the cafe was packed. The Glaswegian manager quickly found me a seat and the lovely waitress came over with a napkin to clean my glasses! She got a decent tip after a fab cheeseburger and yoghurt flapjack.
Eventually I left the comfort and warmth of the cafe for Leverburg ... Straight up hill.
South Harris is a revalation compared to the North. Whilst the North has the big brooding hills and dampnes, the south is lighter, lower, rockier more Derbyshire. Beautiful small lakes full of lillies. The beaches on the west coast are stunning! As beautiful as anywhere in the world, torquoise water, white sands, mountain backdrop. If only it was warmer ...
The sun did come out. Unfortunately my phone ran out of charge so no photos of the fantastic scenery.
Eventually made the bunkhouse in Leverburgh which is quite something else!
Met a young Korean girl and walked to the local resteraunt for dinner and a beer.

Main issue is that my wet footwear stinks .... Really hums ... As do my feet now :-(

Time for a cuppa. Nice sunset ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2016)




----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jul 2016)

You're a tougher man than me. 1 night and I'm off home. The midges and hills are too much for me.


----------



## robjh (30 Jul 2016)

I got out the bivvy bag + the tent, and have opted finally for the tent after all the advice on here.




If you look carefully, the bivvy bag is full of newspaper as a 'water ingress' test after I applied new tape over the now rather porous seams (it is 20 years old), and it passed rather well. Still, midges are midges so the tent it is.


----------



## Kosong (30 Jul 2016)

Following this thread as me and my brother are planning LEJOG for next year and pretty limited on timings...all this midge talk has got me terrified


----------



## snorri (30 Jul 2016)

Kosong said:


> Following this thread as me and my brother are planning LEJOG for next year and pretty limited on timings...all this midge talk has got me terrified


Have no fear, the areas in which midgies are likely to be seriously troublesome make up only a small fraction of the surface area of Scotland, contrary to popular myth.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2016)

Well where was I since I last had the interwebs?

Now on Bernaray at the hostel by the sea ... Fab, just fab location. Also pretty quiet at first but that soon changed ....
More peeps turned up, several Cyclewankers too, and one guy named Ian a regular to the hostel who came loaded with Whisky and shared it to his hearts content ... A good night was had by all!

I paid for a bed as an emergency but and getting some serious tarp practice in as well. 

The island is stunning, especially the large area of 'Machair', as beautiful and diverse spread of flora and fauna you'll see anywhere, a riot of colour.

I'd post photos but the interwebs are too slow here. :-(

Today I've abandoned the bike and walked around the edge of the island, heated soup in the sand dunes and had it for lunch with some oat biscuits. Currently abusing the services of the ferry terminal before the last miles back to the hostel.

A tout a l'heure ...


----------



## snorri (31 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I've abandoned the bike and walked around the edge of the island, .


It's always a good time on a tour when you choose to walk a bit, having decided the bike is just too fast


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jul 2016)

Kosong said:


> me and my brother are planning LEJOG for next year and pretty limited on timings...all this midge talk has got me terrified


On September LEJOG, didn't hit me till 30km south of Fort William (5pm ish) and then another hit the following day at a similar time of day in Lairg. Mercifully was not camping. As I rode out of Lairg, towards the Crask Inn, protected by my waterproof (it was not raining) it felt like riding through a blizzard - of the little feckers. Stopped on high ground with a bit of wind, to eat the rest of the chips, but they were there in an instant. Gobbled most of the chips and moved on pronto. At the Crask Inn wrenched myself off the bike, lent it up outside, dived for and through the inn's door, and closed it sharpish, to keep the hordes out. Gratifyingly smoky atmosphere inside, and an excellent meal and several ales. By the time I went out (10ish) they had turned in for the night and we were not bothered. Landlord handed out Avon Skin So Soft with the porridge at breakfast, however at 8am it didn't seem an issue, but we didn't stop till Bettyhill. Maybe east coast is better than west coast route in this respect (but imho not otherwise). Have bought midge headnet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2016)

Another night under the tarp overlooking the beach .... But .... The wind dropped and the midge net unfurled for the first time. Light breeze now as I eat Brekkie and they're gone :-)

Packing now as friends arriving later and we'll drive to Grimsay.

Last night attacked smelly shoes with harpic pine fresh .... This morning I'm not sure which is worst!

Not having time to catch up on my diary, job for the next few days ....


----------



## Kosong (1 Aug 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> On September LEJOG, didn't hit me till 30km south of Fort William (5pm ish) and then another hit the following day at a similar time of day in Lairg. Mercifully was not camping. As I rode out of Lairg, towards the Crask Inn, protected by my waterproof (it was not raining) it felt like riding through a blizzard - of the little feckers. Stopped on high ground with a bit of wind, to eat the rest of the chips, but they were there in an instant. Gobbled most of the chips and moved on pronto. At the Crask Inn wrenched myself off the bike, lent it up outside, dived for and through the inn's door, and closed it sharpish, to keep the hordes out. Gratifyingly smoky atmosphere inside, and an excellent meal and several ales. By the time I went out (10ish) they had turned in for the night and we were not bothered. Landlord handed out Avon Skin So Soft with the porridge at breakfast, however at 8am it didn't seem an issue, but we didn't stop till Bettyhill. Maybe east coast is better than west coast route in this respect (but imho not otherwise). Have bought midge headnet.



That sounds savage! Although glad to hear they are not all over Scotland. We are planning on spending a few weeks in Scotland for our LEJOG/JOGLE as it's so. damn. far. from where we live we have little opportunity to get up there, so will be slowly crawling through the highlands, go to loch lamond, dumfries park etc. Have accepted that midges will just be something that happens at some point, and having lived in the tropics previously it's nothing that bothers me except my allergy to insect repellent...will invest in some sort of net burqa and maybe rig up a flamethrower that runs on a dynamo to kill any that come my way. 

With the limited planning I've done so far we'll prob avoid the East coast A9 route as it looks boring and we're in no rush to do it in 10 days...got a month or so so will head towards the west then cut down the middle for some hill action


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 137267
> 
> 
> View attachment 137268
> ...


Beautiful sky. 

I think you are bananas Fabbers


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Another night under the tarp overlooking the beach .... But .... The wind dropped and the midge net unfurled for the first time. Light breeze now as I eat Brekkie and they're gone :-)
> 
> Packing now as friends arriving later and we'll drive to Grimsay.
> 
> ...


What the toilet disinfectant!


----------



## Kosong (1 Aug 2016)

Fantastic pictures  Makes me yearn for another trip out on the bike and I only got back 3 days ago!!


----------



## iandg (1 Aug 2016)

Harpic? Clean round the bend!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> What the toilet disinfectant!


Yep .... And they still stink of Gruyere ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Harpic? Clean round the bend!


Probably!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful sky.
> 
> I think you are bananas Fabbers



Quite possibly ... But am having the time of my life!


----------



## robjh (2 Aug 2016)

Tents vs bivvy report after 1st night camping of this trip.
Tents are a right faff to put up and down compared to rolling out a bivvy.
Tents are colder as they don't wrap around you like a bivvy.
When packing up, a damp tent feels damper than a damp bivvy.
Tents have much more storage space, even little tents.
Tents give some respite from midges (luckily only had a few so far).

First night camping:


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Aug 2016)

robjh said:


> Tents vs bivvy report after 1st night camping of this trip.
> Tents are a right faff to put up and down compared to rolling out a bivvy.
> Tents are colder as they don't wrap around you like a bivvy.
> When packing up, a damp tent feels damper than a damp bivvy.
> ...


What tent is that Rob?


----------



## robjh (2 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> What tent is that Rob?


Can't remember the make - got it off fleabay but can find out when I'm home. It's a 'revolutionary zipless design' but not one I'd recommend. But it does the job for now.


----------

